
Benchmarking Amazon's Graviton2 Performance Against Intel Xeon, AMD EPYC - ksec
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amazon-graviton2-benchmarks&num=1
======
ksec
Considering how many software is still not optimised on ARMv8. I think this is
a pretty damn impressive results especially for Web workloads. And ARM's
roadmap promise another 30% increase in IPC later this year. I would not be
surprised to see Amazon have Graviton 3 this time next year.

I am also wondering if Google and Microsoft will go the same route. And if
Nvidia has any plan for this market.

